# Cedar Salmon w/marinade



## schlotz (Jun 19, 2018)

*Salmon on Cedar w/Dad's Marinade*

Recipe By: Matt
Serving Size: 2

Summary:

Dutch (my Dad) developed this wonderful marinade that allows the great flavor of the salmon to stand tall and not be covered up by over powering ingredients.

Ingredients:

Marinade:
4 Tbs olive oil, extra light
2 Tbs soy sauce, COLD
2 tbs lime juice, 1 whole lime
1 tbs dill weed
2 dashes ground cloves

14 ozs Salmon fillets, 2- 7oz. filets (Atlantic)

Directions:

1. Whisk marinade well in a bowl so its combined.  Use COLD Soy Sauce, it really helps to emulsify the oil & lime.

2. Place salmon skin side up in a long sided dish & pour marinade over them. Ensure all parts get coated well, then pick them up so the marinade re-covers the bottom of the dish and re-seat making sure the flesh side is down (skin is up).  Marinate in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour.

3. Soak wood plank (prefer cedar) in water for at least 1/2 hour.  Use a deep sided pan placing 2 empty coffee cups on top of the plank to hold it down, fill pan with water covering the plank.

4. Place plank on grill over center burner and let heat for 2-3 min.

5. Place salmon skin side DOWN on plank and pour some of the marinade over them (about half).  Discard remaining marinade.

6. Turn off center burner (cook indirect) lid closed at 325-350º for 20 min. Depending on filet thickness they start to dry out past 25min. Watch for fire & have a water bottle sprayer handy.

7. Bring inside and serve.  Usually have asparagus as a side that has been par-boiled for 2 1/2 minutes then grilled with butter & lemon juice for 30-45 sec per side.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 20, 2018)

Boy I wish you had some photo's, cause it sounds delicious!
Al


----------

